# iPhone 4s 16gb new



## johnino1 (8 Mars 2012)

The new iPhone 4s is one of the best phone in the market now with lots of features.

Buy any 3 of our products and get 1 free plus free shipment.

Order 10 units and get 3 free plus tickets to watch 2 matches at the london olympics this year 2012


Apple iPhone 64gb 4s ......£ 300 pounds

Apple iPhone 32gb 4s......£ 250 pounds

Apple iPhone 16gb 4s.......£ 220 pounds


We have them in brand new unlocked/sim free sealed in the original company box with warrannty and and we also sell other apple products like the 


IPAD

IPOD

MACBOOK 

ETC 


Also the BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9981 and blackberry 9900 is available...


for more information please contact 

ROMAN JOHN

EMAIL:

originalphoneplace@hotmail.co.uk

SALES MADE EASY '''


----------

